
Traffic Ghost Hunting (2013) - prostoalex
http://nautil.us//issue/71/flow/why-a-traffic-flow-suddenly-turns-into-a-traffic-jam
======
notacoward
...and here's how to break up those jams.

[https://www.livescience.com/61862-why-phantom-traffic-
jams-h...](https://www.livescience.com/61862-why-phantom-traffic-jams-
happen.html)

------
basicplus2
All this talk of the sudden braking causing all the problems.. i think the
cause is earlier..

it is the excessive rate of accelleration bcausing the need to brake heavily
causing the problem

------
taneq
Waves of slow traffic occur naturally, sure, but that doesn't mean the
majority of traffic jams aren't caused by some asshole doing 20 under in the
fast lane.

~~~
mikestew
After twenty years of observation, I’m convinced that much of Seattle’s
traffic problems are self-inflicted. California’s problems are often just too
damned many cars. Seattle’s problems are often poor lane discipline and an
inability to merge at a speed that matches the flow of traffic.

